# Communications Dispatcher I - Grade 11 Fitchburg State University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Dispatcher I - Grade 11*
Fitchburg State University 
in Fitchburg, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/16/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Fitchburg State University, located in Fitchburg, Massachusetts, is a public institution dedicated to integrating high-quality professional programs with strong liberal arts and sciences studies. Founded in 1894, the university now has more than 30 undergraduate programs and 22 master's degree programs, and 7,000 full and part-time students. We invite you to learn more about us and how we can help you achieve your educational goals.
Institutional Diversity and Social Justice
Fitchburg State University embraces a commitment to diversity, inclusion, belonging and social justice. We encourage individuals from historically underrepresented groups to apply and also those who can contribute to diversity, inclusion and equal opportunity in higher education through their teaching, research and mentorship. 

*Job Description:*
General Statement of Duties and Responsibilities: Responsible for all communications via telephone and radio frequency within the University Police dispatch area and monitors all alarms and surveillance equipment. The Dispatcher will also be responsible for assisting the public with information and directions and performs other duties as required.
Detailed Statement of Duties and Responsibilities:

Handles requests via walk-in, telephone, callbox, Nextel, and radio, to the Campus Police office and processes those requests by giving out or extracting pertinent information, routing the call to the proper person or dispatching the proper resource.
Monitors all emergency alarms on campus, to include intrusion, panic, emergency call box and fire.
Utilizes surveillance camera system and assist investigators with recorded video.
Utilizes BASIS access system software and remotely control building access.
Utilizes Computer Aided Dispatch system. Accurately document all interactions with the public.
Utilizes CJIS, NCIC, Openfox and CJIS Web and other electronic data gathering tools.
Transmit and receive information via two-way radio, Nextel, Telephone, Radio scanner, Internet and Local Area Networks.
Provide Pre-arrival instructions to those in need of medical assistance.
Aid Shift Supervisors to bring closure to all open cases as directed.
Completes clerical assignments as needed.
Keeps a clean and organized work area.

*Requirements:*

Ability to interact and communicate effectively with the public.
Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency requirements.
Capability to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to accurately assemble and organize information in accordance with established procedures.
Ability to work independently and exercise sound judgment.
Ability to understand, apply and explain the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to follow written and oral instructions.
Ability to operate or be trained to operate all related equipment.
Ability to perform above duties with or without reasonable accommodation.
Must be able to satisfactorily pass a check conducted by the Criminal History Systems Board (CORI check); a background check satisfactory to the university and must be fully vaccinated and boosted for COVID-19 or have a documented and approved exemption.

*Additional Information:
Shift Information*: Full time, benefited AFSCME Unit II position. Hours are TBD.

*Application Deadline*: January 6, 2023
*Salary: *The position is governed by the AFSCME/1067, Council 93 Collective Bargaining Agreement. The agreement outlines the grade and step compensation model with an annual salary of $43,414.02 which is non-negotiable in adherence with the CBA.
Fitchburg State University is a Commonwealth of Massachusetts employer with a competitive benefits package to include health insurance, long term disability, life insurance, flexible spending accounts (medical and dependent care) and dental and vision. Employees are provided a generous paid time off benefit to include sick, vacation and personal time and 12 holidays. We also participate in the State Retirement pension plan, with additional opportunity to contribute into a 457 deferred compensation plan with Great West and or 403B retirement accounts to assist you with retirement goals. All benefits are at a very nominal cost to the employee, individual and family coverage is offered. Employees have additional paid leave options in accordance with the collective bargaining agreement, as well as tuition waivers for enrollment in the state university and community college system. Employees also receive additional benefits as member of the campus community to include the use of the recreation center, library and staff discounts at local businesses and restaurants. We invite you to join our campus team.

It is the policy and commitment of Fitchburg State University not to discriminate on the basis of race, color, religion, creed, age, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, disability, veteran status, marital status, or national origin. Additionally, the University is committed to providing a working and learning environment for our students, employees, and other members of the University community, which values the diverse backgrounds of all people.


----------

